# xterm title

## Bash[DevNull]

Народ, подскажите как разрулить титл у xterm'а.

Загружаю я его, там все нормально в титле (user@hostname:path), а вот скажем сделаю я 'su' или 'su -' до рута, а он не изменяеться  :Sad: 

Как это исправить или этого добиться?

Самое интересное, что если я сделаю ssh user2@hostname2, то он соответсвующим образом изменятьеся. Делаю уже там 'su -' до рута и опять Титл изменяеться, а на локальной системе нет  :Sad: 

----------

## dio

у меня до su :

$ echo $PROMPT_COMMAND

echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"

после :

# echo $PROMPT_COMMAND

echo -ne "\033]0;`whoami`@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"

Если после su root значение $PROMPT_COMMAND не определено, то надо добавить в /root/.bashrc: 

case $TERM in     

   xterm*|rxvt|eterm)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;`whoami`@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/

$HOME/~}\007"'

                ;;

        screen)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_`whoami`@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HO

ME/~}\033\\"'

                ;;

esac

P.s. я поменял ${USER} на `whoami`, потому что после su ${USER} не меняется.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Еху! Офигенное спасибо.

Чтобы после su $USER изменился, нужно 'su -' -- делать, что очень рекомендуеться, иначе рут может в каталоге простого пользователя насоздавать временных файлов и т.д.

----------

